Ask HN: Which movie came the closest in predicting 2020? - sriram_iyengar
======
DigitalSea
I'd say not only did Idiocracy predict 2017, it'll probably also continue to
be relevant in 2020.

------
pitaj
Is my computer a time machine, or am I correct in thinking that 2020 hasn't
arrived yet?

